# USB keyboard not working since upgrading Video Card

## jayofdoom

Hey,

I recently replaced my Radeon HD 6850 with a Radeon R9 270x. I'm using the open source DRM Radeon drivers, and compiled both firmwares into my kernel before undergoing the hardware change.

Since this change, I've been unable to use my USB keyboard in the console, and with X not working, well, it renders my Gentoo unusable  :Sad: .

I downloaded the livecd and booted it, and am /still/ unable to use the USB keyboard in the console. 

A couple of notes: 

1) I booted directly to X, and so it's very possible a kernel upgrade broke this before the hardware change and I simply didn't know it. I never had keyboard issues in X before the video card change though.

2) I saw the similar thread about the gentlemen having issues with USB2, but USB3 working. This is not the case for me. My keyboard does not work in any USB port. 

My hardware is an ASUS M5A99X EVO motherboard, which in an attempt to fix this was updated to the latest BIOS revision. I've attempted this with USB legacy mode enabled and disabled, as well as IOMMU enabled and disabled in my BIOS.

I'm not sure where to go next; I'm borrowing a PS2 keyboard to continue troubleshooting soon, but I suspect this is just as likely to be BIOS/hardware specific as a kernel issue. Any further troubleshooting advice is appreciated. Thanks!

----------

## ifup

Can you capture the full console output with dmesg? What is the kernel version, etc?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Try this:

```
emerge @x11-module-rebuild
```

----------

## jayofdoom

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you capture the full console output with dmesg? What is the kernel version, etc?
> 
> 

 

3.12.6 AUFS sources custom compiled. I would pull my log files but I'm using systemd with journald, and I can't pull the logs off the disk from windows as they aren't in plaintext  :Sad: . When I get my hands on a PS2 keyboard I'll be capturing this output.

Here is the .config file used to build the kernel, in case that helps -- this is basically the same kernel config I've been building on for a while, with make oldconfig between versions and the only change made from my previous build was adding the firmwares needed for my new video card. (Note that the .config /says/ 3.12.0-aufs, but it was actually built against 3.12.6-aufs): 

https://gist.github.com/jayofdoom/f235b5329ad29f5c8ba7

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Try this:
> ...

 

I intended on doing that when I can boot into the machine again and use it (aka when I get a PS2 keyboard, assuming that works, or find some other workaround) -- but I'm curious as to why it's likely to help? Both cards are using the open sourced radeon driver so I initially thought I wouldn't need a rebuild?[/quote]

----------

## eccerr0r

Is your mouse working (just to see if other HID devices work)?

If the liveCDs or other distributions aren't working either, I'd more look towards hardware issues...what if you put your old hardware back?

----------

## jayofdoom

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Is your mouse working (just to see if other HID devices work)?
> 
> If the liveCDs or other distributions aren't working either, I'd more look towards hardware issues...what if you put your old hardware back?

 

It's not possible to tell. GPM isn't running by default on my install.

I think my next steps will be: 1) Buy a PS/2 keyboard (the one for loan didn't pan out; the person didn't have it anymore) and 2) Try other distribution livecds.

I strongly suspect this is an issue with my BIOS, but want to nail it down and document it for others with this issue.

----------

